# Furniture shops open during lockdown?



## moneymakeover (15 Jan 2021)

Hi
I'm in the situation I need to buy suite of furniture: sofa armchairs
Just not sure which shops are open.
(Dublin area)

Some essential shops eg computers are open and they have a furniture department. But is the furniture dept open?
Regards


----------



## PaddyBloggit (16 Jan 2021)

Online only for furniture. 

This is Harvey Norman's statement:

_"You can shop with us in-store and online for Computers and Electrical items and online only for Furniture and Bedding products. When shopping online you can choose from either Click and Collect, Contactless Click and Collect or Home Delivery for all our Computer and Electrical products. Furniture and Bedding products can be ordered for Home Delivery only. "_


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Jan 2021)

Our local large furniture shop was open yesterday as I was passing so perhaps there are others.


----------



## tracer900 (19 Jan 2021)

Yes some are, try contact by phone. Visited two last week by appointment.


----------

